# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area)  قام فريق iFixit بعملية تفكيك للآيفون الجديد iPhone 4S .. ما الجديد؟

## mohamed73

*قام فريق iFixit بعملية تفكيك للآيفون الجديد iPhone 4S .. ما الجديد؟* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *قام فريق iFixit اليوم بعملية تفكيك للآيفون الجديد iPhone 4S ، وتم ذكر هذه الملاحظات :* *المعالج هو A5 ثنائي النواة بسرعة 1 جيجاهرتز ويبدو أنه من صنع  سامسونج وهو نفس المعالج المستخدم في IPad 2 ولكن تم تعديله من أبل لتخفيض  الجهد الكهربائي من أجل البطارية , ذاكرة عشوائية 512 ميجابايت DDR2 وليست 1  جيجا مثلما أعلنت أبل .* *الذاكرة التخزينية NAND من توشيبا بسعة 16 جيجابايت .* *البطارية في iPhone 4S حجمها اكبر بقليل من بطارية iPhone 4 .* *رقاقة 3G من نوع Qualcomm MDM6610 .*  *اليكم بعض الصور لاحشاء الجوال iPhone 4S :*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## khaled_moon

ماشاء الله أخ محمد بوركت جهودك وجزاك الله خيرااا .

----------


## seffari



----------


## catcooot

مجهودات جبارة إستمروا وشكرا

----------


## althorya

الففففففففففففف  شكرررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## ahmed197

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## amer_a_82

بارك الله فيك

----------


## sjooker_boy

merci

----------


## khalil32

الف ششششششششششششششششششكككككككككر _ _

----------


## th3j0cker

شكراا بارك الله فيك

----------

